# How important are socks?



## Guest

An absolute necessity....IMO


But everyone is different...


----------



## Mirage

If you have never tried them, you are in for a treat!! Def buy a pair or two as they will make your feet feel amazing! I have a pair of Burton and 2 pairs of generic ski socks and they all are amazing although the Burtons are my go to pair. Def worth the $$.


----------



## neversummerFTW

In my opinion, a good pair of socks make a big difference. They will keep your feet cool and dry. I feel way more comfortable boarding with a good pair of socks.


----------



## NWBoarder

+1 for good socks. It can be the difference between having a good and having an excellent day.


----------



## Snowfox

I had some older ski socks that I used to use... but I never really liked them all that much. 

Then I used SmartWool socks and I absolutely loved them. 

Basically, anything will probably be better than cheapass regular socks. SmartWool is the brand I prefer.


----------



## fattrav

I started off with wool blend socks when I started riding. I then tried a pair of Dakine socks($30+ a pair) but found they were too tight on my calves. I now wear *Bonds Pillow Feet* (about $14 for 2 at KMart) which are specially designed for people with circulation problems and find that they are sufficiently warm, the loose banding around the top of the sock holds well and find that my feet still manage to stay warm, even in the wet snow conditions that we get here in NZ. Not to sure how they would fear at 10DegF though.

I rate them as a very very comfortable alternative to boarding socks...


----------



## NYinfamous2k2

Reallyy???? after all the money you spent on your snowboard equiptment jacket pants goggles board bindings and boot, just splurge on the extra $15 for a decent pair of socks. sock can definitely make or break a day of boarding.


----------



## Deviant

Yeah compared to a full setup snowboard socks really aren't that expensive. Maybe I skimmed over this too fast but use one pair, don't double up. Many will seem too thin to keep your feet toasty, but remember there's a bunch of effort going in to these to make the rider more comfortable. There is such a thing as a really thin wicking sock, but most snowboarding socks these days have wicking fabric that really helps, and your pets at the house will thank you when you take them off 

I picked these up at a preseason sale last year for 12 bucks, but have a pair of smartwool too and would recommend either.

Burton Phase Sock : Socks | evo


----------



## that_guy

I don't wear socks at all, unless it's terribly cold, my 32's are perfectly molded to my foot, and the liners are warm.

Now this is pretty rare, but unlike what most people say, you don't need to wear socks, IF your boots fit right. There are people who wear two pairs, which is not going to make your feet warmer, in fact, the boots probably don't fit right. And avoid cotton at all costs, barefoot it better than wearing cotton.


----------



## Nito

*How about sock liners?*

Hi All,

I don't mean to highjack this thread but due to all the response; I wanted to get the groups opinion on sock liners.

I've got old silk and polypropylene socks from when I used to ski. What is the groups opinion about using them in place of the thicker socks until the boots pack-out. Also, what about using them inside the sock as a first layer, with my thick orthos socks as my mid layer and boot as outer layer?

Thanks in advance Nito


----------



## fattrav

that_guy said:


> I don't wear socks at all yadda yadda yadda And avoid cotton at all costs, barefoot it better than wearing cotton.


Well, there is a big insulation shell in the boot that keeps your toes warm. Agreed on the cotton, its a no-no on the hill in general.



Snowolf said:


> Ill bet your boots get pretty ripe pretty quick......:laugh:


Agreed. Peeeeeeeeeeeyewwwwww!


----------



## Muki

Don't want to hijack...but I'm sure the following question could benefit OP, as well.

What main materials should be looked when deciding on good snowboard socks? I have a pair that are made with 65% Acrylic, 20% Merino/Wool Blend, 14% Stretch Nylon and 1% Spandex. I notice the Burton Phase socks have different materials?


----------



## Mirage

Not sure about actual materials but socks that advertise wicking are what you want to buy as they will keep your feet dry and warm. I absolutely love my burton socks but I have a few other pairs that I also use and they all work well. I am sure yours are fine as long as they keep you comfy all day.


----------



## linvillegorge

I wear Salomon F22s, so good socks are vital to me. The only weakness of the F22s IMO is that they are NOT warm. On colder days, I'll double up socks (REI merino wool ankle socks underneath my Smart Wool ski socks) and wear a toe warmer between the two pairs.


----------



## Guest

i didnt wear socks when i played hockey... this lead me to stop wearing socks all together. usually i just wear super thin soccer socks, or even nylons, pantyhoes type material. im NOT cold prone.

but insulation is created by trapping air in a space so they are needed on those cold wintery days. layering socks works. wool retains 90% of its isulating factor even when wet. so even if you sweat, you should be cofortable.


----------



## HoboMaster

Snowolf said:


> Ill bet your boots get pretty ripe pretty quick......:laugh:


I hope to god no one else ever has to use or get near your boots....


----------



## surfstar

Merino wool is the best material (most socks that claim it will only have up to 20% or so) - its a natural fiber that outperforms synthetics. So I prefer a wool blend for sure. Thin-weight for spring riding and mid weight keeps me plenty warm all winter.

Pricing - go to sierratradingpost.com and find some bridgedale/smartwool/etc socks on clearance. Use this Sierra Trading Post Coupons and coupon codes for coupon codes and be sure to add the 'riddle' question and answer into the order instructions box for free shipping too. I've gotten socks for $5-8/pair that retail for "$24.95"


----------



## mOnky

OP, it's very important.
It'll keep ur feet dry & ur boots won't smell like cheese.. hopefully


----------



## Mirage

surfstar said:


> Merino wool is the best material (most socks that claim it will only have up to 20% or so) - its a natural fiber that outperforms synthetics. So I prefer a wool blend for sure. Thin-weight for spring riding and mid weight keeps me plenty warm all winter.
> 
> Pricing - go to sierratradingpost.com and find some bridgedale/smartwool/etc socks on clearance. Use this Sierra Trading Post Coupons and coupon codes for coupon codes and be sure to add the 'riddle' question and answer into the order instructions box for free shipping too. I've gotten socks for $5-8/pair that retail for "$24.95"


Thanks! This is a great site! Just purchased a few more pairs of socks. There is a great coupon code at fatwallet that expires tomorrow. Get some socks!


----------



## surfstar

Mirage said:


> Thanks! This is a great site! Just purchased a few more pairs of socks. There is a great coupon code at fatwallet that expires tomorrow. Get some socks!


STP has addicting deals - I buy so much snowboard, hiking, camping, and climbing gear there its insane.


----------



## Mirage

Yea, I know what you mean. I have spent sooo much on snowboard crap this month. I just need to take a trip and go before I spend all my money. Haha.

Don't look at cleansnipe.com either. Makes you buy things you don't need.


----------



## that_guy

VAhasnoWAVES said:


> i didnt wear socks when i played hockey... this lead me to stop wearing socks all together. usually i just wear super thin soccer socks, or even nylons, pantyhoes type material. im NOT cold prone.


In general, I'm also not cold prone. It's funny how a lot of the guys who don't wear socks ever seem to be hockey players. I don't wear socks with my shoes in general either. 

But anyways, my boots are a pretty tight fit- basically I can't really wear socks of any thickness in them. The 32's have the full heat moldable liner (before they had footbeds), so they form to my footprint. I don't have any arch issues, thankfully.

And everyone is right about the stench, but whatever.


----------



## Tarzanman

Not only will your boots stink, but the build-up of sweat and bacteria and skin oil (bacteria is why your boots stink) will wear down the liners and cushion material of your boots faster than they otherwise would.

Nothing wrong with not wearing socks unless you get snow in your boot!



that_guy said:


> I don't wear socks at all, unless it's terribly cold, my 32's are perfectly molded to my foot, and the liners are warm.
> 
> Now this is pretty rare, but unlike what most people say, you don't need to wear socks, IF your boots fit right. There are people who wear two pairs, which is not going to make your feet warmer, in fact, the boots probably don't fit right. And avoid cotton at all costs, barefoot it better than wearing cotton.


----------



## tsaokie

Socks are worth Every Penny!


----------



## russ1116

NYinfamous2k2 said:


> Reallyy???? after all the money you spent on your snowboard equiptment jacket pants goggles board bindings and boot, just splurge on the extra $15 for a decent pair of socks. sock can definitely make or break a day of boarding.


I no right! I got $800 of gear on me and I'm too cheap to buy $20 socks!!! LOL :laugh:
Just never thought about it...


----------



## mwl001

Bought 4 pair as a belated birthday gift for myself from backcountry, averaged about $13/pair even with stock being pretty slim pickings right now. Sierra has some wigwams on sale for $4.99 pair right now too.


----------



## buggravy

Muki said:


> Don't want to hijack...but I'm sure the following question could benefit OP, as well.
> 
> What main materials should be looked when deciding on good snowboard socks? I have a pair that are made with 65% Acrylic, 20% Merino/Wool Blend, 14% Stretch Nylon and 1% Spandex. I notice the Burton Phase socks have different materials?


Unlike most, I can't wear wool. I really like the 32 socks that are made from a bamboo blend. They're great with odor mitigation.


----------



## Guest

Mirage said:


> If you have never tried them, you are in for a treat!! Def buy a pair or two as they will make your feet feel amazing! I have a pair of Burton and 2 pairs of generic ski socks and they all are amazing although the Burtons are my go to pair. Def worth the $$.


In my opinion, a good pair of socks make a big difference. They will keep your feet cool and dry. I feel way more comfortable boarding with a good pair of socks.


__________________________
watch free movies online


----------

